
'Modern Warfare,' the Highway of Death, and Exploitation of the Past - smacktoward
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/mbmwgn/modern-warfare-the-highway-of-death-and-call-of-dutys-exploitation-of-the-past
======
pnako
Interesting article. But it stops right where it could become interesting. It
laments the fact that, for Americans, there is no distinction between those
conflicts; it's just "Over There", and "the distinctions between the
conflicts, the countries and their people, are lost."

But it's indeed a correct assessment. It's definitely "Over There", and
Americans are not engaged simply because those wars (or battles) don't
actually concern them at all. Those wars are not just deeply unpopular in the
rest of the West; they're also unpopular in America. Obama wanted to bring the
troops home; he couldn't. Trump said he wanted to do the same things (arguably
he says a lot of things), and so far he has not done so. Cui bono?

